# Thanks from Gtechniq - and hope you got some free swag



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks to all who dropped by and benefited from our super stock-up Waxstock pricing. hope you all got one or more of the samples of our new products to have a play with 

Much easier venue to get to this year and top notch organising as before :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I got a sample of the mango snow foam and the bug remover. Looking forward to trying them out.

Great day at Waxstock 👍


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Big thanks to the guys at the stand. Got some free samples even when I didn't need anything. Top guys


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2014)

Grabbed a sample of the Mango snow foam, bought G1 kit and a couple of other bits and bobs.. The snow foams already been used and glass already coated ..


----------



## C7 JFW (Jul 29, 2007)

Delighted to have picked up a smashing deal and even more pleased you had a stand there. Thanks for the help and very good pricing.


----------



## leeroywinston (Aug 4, 2013)

Got some of your w5w bug remover which came handy after 130mile return journey and it did exactly what it's says bugs come off with absolute ease only problem is I want to buy some now


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Amazing stuff thank you rob . Loved the 20% discount so I made sure I got £100 worth for £80 so a bargain.
Unsure to who it was (young lad with glasses) sorry didn't catch his name but answered all the questions honestly.
I have sent you a pm as I never was given a sample of the snow
Foam. Hoping to order further supplies of gtechniq in October


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Always a pleasure to meet up Rob, your a great bloke and always have time for a chat, I also had the opportunity to have a good chat with Nick (SL Restoration) who gave up some great info on product application when he really didnt have to, top blokes, top products, look forward to doing more business.
All the best
Ted


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

ted11 said:


> Always a pleasure to meet up Rob, your a great bloke and always have time for a chat, I also had the opportunity to have a good chat with Nick (SL Restoration) who gave up some great info on product application when he really didnt have to, top blokes, top products, look forward to doing more business.
> All the best
> Ted


good stuff - always a pleasure Ted. Loved the Vantage - proper old school AM muscle.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

It's always great to see all the Gtechniq goodies in one place.

4 of us went upto Waxstock, 2 of us brought a 500ml bottle of C2v3 each, 2 of us then brought G1 each, then the other 2 decided on G1 as well.

The boss who was with us was also enquiring about Crystal Serum for our new forthcoming S-Class.

Great haul all round. Great stuff!!


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> I got a sample of the mango snow foam and the bug remover. Looking forward to trying them out.
> 
> Great day at Waxstock 👍


+1 Also LOVED C2v3, applied it last night and it looks great!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Good to see you all as always Rob. Bug remover and Iron/ fallout remover were ace on todays White Discovery!


----------



## KeithOPC (Dec 22, 2012)

Got a new wash mitt which I can't wait to use and also g1 clear vision kit with a free sample of snow foam. :thumb:

A few pens and stickers also. Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

gtechrob said:


> Thanks to all who dropped by and benefited from our super stock-up Waxstock pricing. hope you all got one or more of the samples of our new products to have a play with
> 
> Much easier venue to get to this year and top notch organising as before :thumb:


Free Swag good on ya mate:thumb: ( Swag ) what a great word  So once you have used your free Swag to bling up your cars you will have plenty of Swagger

Interested to hear the views from the new Swag/products :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Never got chance to bag any swag was busy all day... 
Between being on the stall and entertaining Mrs Buffer I didnt see much to be honest


----------

